# How can i know if the freebsd kernel need to be updated ?



## sw2wolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Now i use the following commands to maintain my freebsd box.

```
>portsnap fetch update
>pkg_version -vIL=
>portupgrade -R xxx
```

It works great for software installed through ports. However, how can i know if the kernel needs to be updated ?

Sincerely!


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 13, 2010)

`$ man 8 freebsd-update`
It should tell if there are updates available.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 13, 2010)

The FreeBSD kernel is never updated alone. The base system should always be in sync with it.

Check chapter 24 in the handbook.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2010)

Since a RELEASE will only get security updates just follow this:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## User23 (Jul 14, 2010)

And / or use the  security advisory mailinglist: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-security-notifications.


----------



## gilinko (Jul 14, 2010)

The easiest way if you are using binary updates is to add the following to root's crontab

```
# Check updates for freebsd daily at 3:30
30      3       *       *       *       /usr/sbin/freebsd-update cron
```

If updates are found it will send an email to root about it, and then you know your base system(wich includes the kernel) needs updating.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> The easiest way if you are using binary updates is to add the following to root's crontab
> 
> ```
> # Check updates for freebsd daily at 3:30
> ...


But the kernel is compiled by myself.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 15, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> But the kernel is compiled by myself.



That's fine, it only lets you know that it's time to csup or svn the new sources and build anew.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2010)

Generic and custom kernel can co-exist:



> The freebsd-update utility can automatically update the GENERIC kernel only. If a custom kernel is in use, it will have to be rebuilt and reinstalled after freebsd-update finishes installing the rest of the updates. However, *freebsd-update will detect and update the GENERIC kernel in /boot/GENERIC (if it exists), even if it is not the current (running) kernel of the system.*


----------



## eldarskiy (Aug 22, 2010)

cron you csup standart-supfile. After perform csup, check /usr/src/UPDATING file for see latest update information.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 22, 2010)

Join:
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-security-notifications
or
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-announce

Step by step instructions on patching the files are included with every breach.


----------

